# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Pitsos] Φούρνος pitsos P1HEC22051

## Βικυ35

Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος έχει τον ίδιο φούρνο ή γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει...
Όταν ανάβω τον φούρνο στη λειτουργία πανω-κάτω ανάβει η πανω αντίσταση (γίνεται κόκκινη η εξωτερική αντίσταση του γκριλ). Όταν τον ανάβω στην λειτουργία πανω-κάτω με αέρα δεν ανάβει. Ο φούρνος αγοράστηκε πριν 6 μήνες άλλα το είδα σήμερα γιατί κάηκε το φως και έσκυψα να δω το φαγητό. Έτσι λειτουργεί ή έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## mikemtb73

Μήπως έχεις μπερδευτεί και όταν λες πάνω κάτω είναι συν το γκριλ?
Όταν βάζεις πάνω κάτω με αέρα, ο φούρνος μένει παγωμένος?
2 φώτο με τις θέσεις που επιλέγεις στο κουμπί, θα βοηθούσαν 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Βικυ35

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!!! Καταρχήν ο φούρνος ζεσταίνεται σε όλες τις λειτουργίες.
Πάνω-κάτω ανάβει έτσι:
P_20190318_143910.jpg
P_20190318_144043.jpg

και πάνω- κάτω με αέρα έτσι:
P_20190318_144104.jpg
P_20190318_144213.jpg

----------


## SIRAP

Λοιπόν
1) πανω - κάτω αναβει οταν  βλέπεις να κοκκινιζει η αντίσταση και η κατω που δεν την βλέπεις 
2) πανω - κάτω με αέρα αναβει και ζεσταίνει με την αντίσταση δίπλα στο βιβντιλατέρ γι΄ αυτό δεν βλέπεις ν΄αναβει η επάνω 
  Υπαρχουν όμως και κουζίνες που δεν εχουν αντίσταση στο βιντιλατερ διπλα και ανάβουν η πάνω και η κάτω..

----------


## Βικυ35

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορείς να βρεις το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης της συσκευής (βιβλιαράκι) και να διαβάσεις τι αναφέρει ως προς τον επιλογέα θερμοκρασίας (όχι του επιλογέα π.χ. άνω - κάτω αντίστασης ) 
Γιατί εκεί είναι κάπως περίεργα τα πράγματα , δεν αναφέρει απλός βαθμούς επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίας που θέλουμε (50 έως 250C ) αλλά έχει και το σύμβολο του γκριλ με κάτι ψιλά νούμερα 3-2-1. 
Δοκίμασε να το έχεις στους 200C max (πιο κάτω και από τα νούμερα 3-2-1)

Δεν έχει αντίσταση αέρα , αν είχε θα είχε το σύμβολο κύκλου μαζί με το σύμβολο ανεμιστήρα .

----------


## Βικυ35

Οι φωτογραφίες που έβαλα είναι χωρίς γκριλ με θερμοκρασία 180°. Το εγχειρίδιο ήταν το πρώτο που κοίταξα αλλά δεν γράφει κάτι σχετικο. Κάλεσα στην υπηρεσία τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης αλλά δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν και περιμένω τηλέφωνο απο τον τεχνικό για ραντεβού....

----------


## SIRAP

Τελικά ποιό ειναι το πρόβλημα .... 
(Καταρχήν ο φούρνος ζεσταίνεται σε όλες τις λειτουργίες.) αυτο γράφεται στο #3 ...
Και να διευκρινήσω "βιντιλατέρ" ειναι ο ανεμιστήρας που φαινεται στο βάθος της κουζίνας φωτο 2.

----------

